# Dying my Hair tonight: Feria Spicy Red



## SqueeKee (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay, I must be nuts, because this is the color I'm dying my hair today. &gt;.&lt; I've done just about every color of the rainbow, but never this vibrant red, usually I stick with auburns and purples. (Blowout Burgundy is one of my faves)

(When I get bored with my hair, crazy sh*t starts happening :icon_razz )

If I don't look too rediculous when it's done, I'll post a pic later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wish me Luck!


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck Kee! I think it will look great on you! I have had my hair in a very similar colour and I loved it-I actually had a lady come up to me and asked me what I had used..which never happens lol I get bored too and its fun to colour your hair.:icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 26, 2006)

I've used Ruby Rush. I haven't seen Spicy Red, but that will look AMAZING on your hair. I mean, truly amazing. Beyond words amazing. I can't wait to see the results. Just cover everything around you with useless cloth and make sure you rinse with cool water because the color tends to bleed after a few days (or more) if you don't. I've been coloring my hair with the bright auburns/reds for a few years now until recently when I finally decided to give it up to the salon. I got tired of the mess. If you have ANY questions, feel free to PM me. I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 26, 2006)

i think its going to look awesome on you! please post a pic i would love to see it:icon_chee


----------



## Laura (Jan 26, 2006)

Ooh i cant wait to see it! I went through a red phase about 4 years ago and loved it. I'm dark brown now (my natural colour) but i'm contemplating trying black in the summer! I think it would suit me when i'm tanned but not when i'm pale


----------



## Becka (Jan 27, 2006)

You'll totally be able to pull it off! Post pics when yer done!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 27, 2006)

Oooh, I can't wait to see it!! Like you, I am always getting bored with my hair and i've had it just about every color. I just recently had mine colored a dark mahogany and i'm really loving the red in it. I can't wait to see the spicy red on you! Please, show pics! :icon_chee


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oooh I bet it'll look great on you!!! Hope you post pics!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 27, 2006)

yay i hope to see some pix


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah, just as I thought - it turned out dull. I never expected it to look exactly like the picture, but I was hoping for a little bit more vividness. Way too tired to take any pics tonight though. Maybe tomorrow, even though my hair is less than impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 27, 2006)

Aww! Sorry to hear that sweetie! Maybe you'll like it better tomorrow? Definitely post a pic, I wanna see!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 27, 2006)

Kee,

I came late to this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Some things in life, you just gotta do. When I read this about the Feria Spicy Red I thought "Kee, you gotta do this". I was expecting cool pix and everything. How mental is it that it came out dull; I mean Feria has a rep for being vivid. At least the package Looks pretty serious.

What's Next? I hope more crazy s**t.:icon_cool

Elisabeth a.k.a. thanks for the tip about Molson Elisabeth


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 27, 2006)

Awww.. sorry to hear it didn't live up to your expectations..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can you still post pics?? I still wanna see it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 27, 2006)

We'd definitely still like to see pics. How long did you leave it in? I usually leave mine in for about 40 minutes.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 27, 2006)

that is like a feiry goddess color. :icon_cool

and the color will look great with your hair type and skin tone.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 27, 2006)

awww sorry you dont like it i bet it looks great :icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Jan 28, 2006)

Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 28, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be able to take pics later today, my camera is out of batteries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 28, 2006)

I wanna see pics too. I have also been every color (except that bright red one) I change my hair color often, in fact I am due. It always costs so much though since I get it professionally done, sometimes I think about doing it myself. It always turns about bad when I do it myself though. Never is as shiny or healthy looking. I am going to go for a pretty dark brown next time. I had alot of blonde in my hair this summer and the blonde keeps coming thru so it is pretty frustrating. I guess this will happen until all the blonde parts are cut off. I have been doing brown since I am thinking september. So post them up Kee......


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

i never color my hair. although, i wish i was born with red red hair. i bet it'll look great on you! you have the perfect skin tone! [if thats obviously you in your avatar]. show us a picture when you get the chance.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 29, 2006)

Okay, finally got my camera working. I look kinda icky in this pic but w/e  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 29, 2006)

I would never dye my brows! :icon_eek: I wouldn't want the chemicals that close to my eyes.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 29, 2006)

omg kee i like it!!! it isnt bad at all, it looks really nice, and i wouldnt dye my brows either im to scared:icon_love


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

that color looks really good on you!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 29, 2006)

I love the color! It really brings out your eyes! I would be scared to dye my eyebrows too and there would really be no sense in it for me since I don't have any. :icon_roll I've always just changed eyebrow pencils and eye shadows shades for filling them in whenever I change my hair color.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks good Kee! :icon_chee I would agree with the brows too though, even just a small amount on a q-tip grazed lightly over the top hairs. As long as you're not putting it IN your eye or on your lashes (a big DONT at home) you should be ok. It just helps balance out the color, especially if you're going with a 2 shade or more difference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I still love it on you !!! :clap


----------



## sherice (Jan 30, 2006)

That spicy red is a beautiful daring color. I like it! Let me know if it takes


----------



## Summer (Jan 30, 2006)

To get it to look like the pic on the box, you have to have a lighter color hair. There should be a chart on the side or back of the box showing what it would look like when starting with light, medium.. hair.

It came out really pretty though! I really like how it looks on you.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 31, 2006)

Actually this dye says that it shows up on even the "darkest" hair, and didn't have the usual color codes on the side or back panel. S'okay tho cause I'm going to dye it the same color again next month and hopefully it will turn out a bit more red since it lightened my hair a bit htis time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 31, 2006)

looks great :clap


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## monniej (Apr 29, 2006)

i like the color on you! maybe a lighter brow would make the color pop alittle more for you and give it the brightness you're looking for!


----------



## pp888 (Apr 30, 2006)

good luck. i had my hair highlighted in eggplant, that worked out great. hope urs does too


----------



## Scarlette (May 6, 2006)

I did the Blowout Burgundy and I really REALLY like the results. WHOOO.. but I have another post to make about a hair color I really want. hehehhe.


----------

